# anyone tried viagra to thicken lining?



## bluebabe

I am midway thru med fet and am going to be starting viagra alongside progynova, post et i will be using prontogest.  Has anyone taken viagra in their cycle and what are the possible side effects? xx Thanks xx


----------



## Cozy

HI Bluebabe,

I had viagra on my 1st and my last cycle. Not sure if it helped or not, but I will be having it on my FET. I got headaches with it and was told to drink lots of water and take paracetamol when necessary. I believe headaches are a very common side effect. Other than that, I had no problems taking it. I had half a tablet 6 hourly.

Good luck with your FET.

Cozy


----------



## theodora

Wait, I thought Viagra for lining was supposed to be used as a suppository, not taken orally?? 

If you use it vaginally, does it still give you headaches?


----------



## Cozy

Theodora,

I have only had the tablets so cant comment on the suppositories. Most people in the UK have the tablets as it is difficult to get the suppositories unless you are cycling with a US clinic.

Cozy


----------



## bluebabe

cozy - thanks hun    i will be on 3 tablets a day taken alongside progynova, so will be expecting mega headaches by the sounds of it! xx


----------



## AuntieM

bluebabe - I was also on 3 x Viagra daily, with progynova, Vitamin E and aspirin on my FET last yr. I had pretty horrid headaches (v common) but kept really hydrated which helped. 

Felt bit odd ordering it at pharmacy (esp as one time a bloke in front of me was ordering it too!!) but it did the trick with my pesky thin lining and I'm now 27 wks preg with twins and thanking our lucky stars every day. 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## bluebabe

auntie m - i had murder in our chemists! the pharmacist was a young fella and just kept giving me funny looks! Well done you for growing those babies, i am feeling positive at the moment and will remember to keep drinking the water, thanks for your reply xx


----------



## bellacnd

[/color

Hi I am looking for some information on getting the uterine lining in optimum shape to receive an embryo through egg donor?Are there certain foods that will do this and what are the bad foods?Any answers will help  Thank you


----------



## agate

generally, you would be thinking about a healthy diet that is low in saturated fats and high in good fats like omega 3s, rich in veggies and antioxidants (red, purple, orange, green veggies), fairly high in protein and low in sugars and simple carbs.  You also want to make sure you have a good balance of basic vits and minerals like folic acid and selenium but those should be in your prenatal vitamin.  there is a diet section under D and a supplements section under S in my FAQ on the immunology section of FF but its mainly geared towards ladies who have immune problems - but it might give you some ideas.


----------



## bellacnd

thank you Agate for your information ))


----------



## freespirit.

The lady who did my accupuncture last cycle recommended that it helped drinking a pint of milk each day .


----------



## bellacnd

I was told to stay away from dairy   There is so much different information out there I am so confused  My yoga teacher told me yesturday that green tea is good but in moderation,,,My head hurts from all these different information.Thank you for your comment freespirit  much appreciated..hugs


----------



## freespirit.

As far as i know green tea isn't recommended during tx as it can rob the body of folic acid . Unless you are dairy intolerant I can't see why dairy would be bad for you at all during tx ? I have heard a lot of people talk of upping their milk intake . I recomend you get the book 'Fertility and conception by Zita West' it has lots of good nutrition info in it x


----------



## agate

a lot of chinese medicine is anti-dairy (zita west is from a chinese medicine background).

you do need plenty of protein to build up your lining - so some clinics recommend milk, and some ladies take whey protein shakes for extra... otherwise, eggs and chicken are also good protein sources. 

green tea may impede folic acid absorption which is why you are best to have your vits like folate with meals and only drink tea in between meals.


----------

